
Planckian Dissipation, Strange Metals, and a Quantum Speed Limit - rbanffy
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/11/planckian-dissipation-strange-metals-superconductors-electron-speed-limit/576484/
======
dcow
Is it just me or does it seem like the more we study the universe the more
discrete it becomes? That coupled with weird things like imaginary numbers and
magnitudes of infinities makes me believe we need a to rewrite most of our
math using an axiomatically discrete number system.

~~~
trhway
> does it seem like the more we study the universe the more discrete it
> becomes

the continuity has been a wonderful tool for the last 4 centuries since its
development. It is kind of not surprising that such a convenient (and simple
in many senses) model starts to show it limitations when stretched to and
beyond the edges. It wouldn't the first nor the last time that what we see as
edges happens to be horizons of the new deeper levels of science.

>using an axiomatically discrete number system

we've been there. I think the next step is what is popularly known and
manifests itself as fractals - i.e. the p-adic numbers calculus/geometry/etc
seems to be an entry point into the post-continuous world where things look
continuous at some scales/aspects as well as discrete at another
scales/aspects.

~~~
dcow
Who should I read to learn more about the state of the art in discrete
mathematics applied to physics?

